# ILR financial requirements



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys. We are going to be applying for ILR soon and was wondering would it be okay to just show savings? My husband also works too but we have enough savings to show just that. Do we need to show both or would savings be okay?

Thank you


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi. Sorry i havent had any responses. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

One or the other. If you have £62,500 in cash savings you can just use Category D, there is no additional need to show income/salary


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply but i was reading that for indefinate leave to remain we dont need as much savings as it was for FLR which was £62, 500. I need to have atleast £40,000 savings for ILR. 
Can anyone correct me id i am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Ah right for ILR it's £46,500 (62,500-16,000)


----------



## SKL (Jun 28, 2013)

I am applying for my ILR in a year or so. I have done been using my saving for my applications so far. I have looked at the the cash savings route for ILR. You need £18,600 + £16,000 =£34,600 at the ILR stage.


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you. I also read up on the savings needed for ILR and you are right it is £34,600.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Read section 7.2.4

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf


----------



## SKL (Jun 28, 2013)

clever-octopus said:


> Read section 7.2.4
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf



Using this link. That is how you come to the £34,600 figure. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Panahi (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like its 40,500 with zero other income.


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

Panahi said:


> Looks like its 40,500 with zero other income.


No you need £34,600, the table is a list of examples, not a definitive list; above £34,600 you need no additional income.

If there was a line for £34,600 it would read in column 3: (£34,600 - £16,000) = £18,600 which is the level of finance required, and column 4 would read NONE


----------

